# Rolle der Auferstehung + 30k Startkapital  >> Dun Morogh - Allianz <<



## Wolverinextra (7. März 2012)

Hallo,

da viele zuzeit mit der Gedanke spielen wieder ins WoW Chaos einzusteigen und die netten neuen "Rolle der Auferstehung" Bonusse mitnehmen wollen, möchte ich meins auch anbieten. 
Obendrauf gibt es noch einwenig Startkapital in höhe von 30k, wenn ich den netten Mount erhalte 


Server : Dun Morogh (Allianz)
 -- evtl auch auf Hordeseite, da habe ich nur ne Bankchar mit lvl 1


----------



## Wolverinextra (8. März 2012)

Edit: Startkapital erhöht


----------



## Wildstyle37 (8. März 2012)

hast ne pm


----------

